# Migrate ezjail to iocage



## trumee (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it possible to migrate from sysutils/ezjail to sysutils/iocage?


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 9, 2016)

I just happened to find a file within sysutils/iocage's GitHub repository: https://github.com/gqgunhed/iocage/blob/master/doc/source/ezjail-migration. Hope this gives a rough idea what they did.


----------



## trumee (Jan 15, 2016)

Found this as well https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/iocage/MfsDyVpQ5HA


----------



## Purkuapas (Apr 16, 2016)

Today i've found that *iocage* ( https://github.com/iocage/ ) has been switched to ruby from the shell: https://github.com/iocage/iocage/commit/3f394561a3dde55cd3ac7911be313c5df5865183
*iocage* developers seem to go on the same road which has already passed by *CBSD* ( https://www.bsdstore.ru/en/about.html) author's who write the project in shell but extended /bin/sh a little with SQLite and some func.

It seems I will soon return all my jails back to ezjail , although they have moved to iocage from ezjail recently. Permanent circulation of jail in nature ;-)


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 16, 2016)

Purkuapas said:


> Today i've found that *iocage* ( https://github.com/iocage/ ) has been switched to ruby from the shell: https://github.com/iocage/iocage/commit/3f394561a3dde55cd3ac7911be313c5df5865183


iocage will be rewritten in Go as can be seen in this message by Brandon Schneider https://groups.google.com/d/msg/iocage/Us5WwT00TKk/2C1S3OElBQAJ
So in the end iocage will probably be a single binary with no extra heavy dependencies like Ruby.


----------



## Purkuapas (Apr 16, 2016)

Yea. GO seems more reasonable lang for this task for me


----------

